# Lavender



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

I  need some help! I have been making cold process soap for several years and I recently began selling my soap. My all time favorite is lavender. But, I cannot get my lavender soap right! I use only Eos  in this bar and no fos. I know lavender is a flighty one that doesn't want to stick well. I have tried pairing it with patchouli which is OK but still not enough scent. I have also paired with  patchouli and orange combo. This smells stronger ,but doesn't smell like lavender. I want it to smell like lavender! Is this too much to ask? 

What do u guys do?

How much eo  do use and what kind? 

Would hot processing and adding the eo  at the end help? 

Right now I am using Brambleberry Hungarian Lavender at the highest usage rate (maybe a little more actually.)  5 oz of oil for 10 lbs of soap. I noticed some of the other lavenders have a higher amount listed so wondered about trying a different one. But, lavender is so expensive I hate doing so many trial batches!


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2017)

I use from .5 to 1 oz PPO.  Try lavender 40/42 essential oil in soap.  It doesn't smell as sweet as the French Fine Lavender, but It is cheaper and smells pretty good in soap.  Camden Grey has a good price on it.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

lsg said:


> I use from .5 to 1 oz PPO.  Try lavender 40/42 essential oil in soap.  It doesn't smell as sweet as the French Fine Lavender, but It is cheaper and smells pretty good in soap.  Camden Grey has a good price on it.


At 1 oz ppo  does it have a nice strong scent? I don't want people to have to 'look' for the scent. I just want it to be there right away! Do u use anything else to help anchor it in?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 3, 2017)

Just post your question ONCE, please. You've posted the same question in 3 sub-forums.

Lavender EO doesn't necessarily smell like lavender flowers, because not all the aroma chemicals in the flowers are present in the EO. That's why a fragrance oil can be more true to life. Not saying you need to use FOs, just understand EOs are not the be-all end-all of scents. 

You might be happier with a hot process soap. I know the active NaOH in CP soap will alter the fragrance of lavender EO to some extent.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Just post your question ONCE, please. You've posted the same question in 3 sub-forums.
> 
> Lavender EO doesn't necessarily smell like lavender flowers, because not all the aroma chemicals in the flowers are present in the EO. That's why a fragrance oil can be more true to life. Not saying you need to use FOs, just understand EOs are not the be-all end-all of scents.
> 
> You might be happier with a hot process soap. I know the active NaOH in CP soap will alter the fragrance of lavender EO to some extent.


Sorry, I'm new to this forum so wasn't sure how the posting worked and if they all linked together! 
Ok that is good to know. I'm not opposed to fos.  I use them in some other bars. I just have a lot of customers that strictly want eos  so I'm trying to cater to that. I may give the hot process a try if u think it would help.



DeeAnna said:


> Just post your question ONCE, please. You've posted the same question in 3 sub-forums.
> 
> Lavender EO doesn't necessarily smell like lavender flowers, because not all the aroma chemicals in the flowers are present in the EO. That's why a fragrance oil can be more true to life. Not saying you need to use FOs, just understand EOs are not the be-all end-all of scents.
> 
> You might be happier with a hot process soap. I know the active NaOH in CP soap will alter the fragrance of lavender EO to some extent.


What amount if eo  would you do if hot processing it?


----------



## saratk (Nov 3, 2017)

I make lavender soap and only add about 10 grams of the Brambleberry 40/42 Lavender to 4 ounces of soap. It definitely smells like lavender. Not hit-you-over-the-head headache level of fragrance but it's for sure there. I do add dried lavender but only about 4 or 5 tiny leaves for the top of each bar. 
I don't know if some butters and oils also just hold the fragrance better? I never use tallow, lard, palm, etc....just the vegan oils/butters i.e. coconut, olive, shea, cocoa butter, hemp, rice bran and so on. Again, not sure if the fat carrier would have anything to do with it.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

saratk said:


> I make lavender soap and only add about 10 grams of the Brambleberry 40/42 Lavender to 4 ounces of soap. It definitely smells like lavender. Not hit-you-over-the-head headache level of fragrance but it's for sure there. I do add dried lavender but only about 4 or 5 tiny leaves for the top of each bar.
> I don't know if some butters and oils also just hold the fragrance better? I never use tallow, lard, palm, etc....just the vegan oils/butters i.e. coconut, olive, shea, cocoa butter, hemp, rice bran and so on. Again, not sure if the fat carrier would have anything to do with it.


Sounds like u use about 1 oz ppo too. Maybe I've just not been using enough. It's just so expensive but I did check put Camden grey and they are much more reasonable. I wondered about the oils/fats too. I use lard in mine.


----------



## Saranac (Nov 3, 2017)

How much EO are you using in your soap, and who do you buy it from?  You might just need more.

I much prefer lavender FO as it smells more like what people think it should smell like.  Also, you might want to ask yourself if you think your customers know the difference between an EO and a FO.    I'm not trying to insult anyone, but most of mine have no idea that there's a difference--even after I explain it to them.


----------



## saratk (Nov 3, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Sounds like u use about 1 oz ppo too. Maybe I've just not been using enough. It's just so expensive but I did check put Camden grey and they are much more reasonable. I wondered about the oils/fats too. I use lard in mine.


 
No, I use 10 grams of essential oil total for the entire 4 lb. batch of soap, not ppo. 10 grams is less than .5 oz. I think the recommendation of .5-1oz of fragrance ppo is waaay too much but that's just me. My system's extra sensitive I guess? That said, if you were to give someone with closed eyes a bar of my lavender soap and have them give a whiff, they'd definitely be able to pinpoint the lavender.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 3, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> I want it to smell like lavender! Is this too much to ask?


I hear your frustration, jenlwhi2! No, it's not too much to ask. We can help.


DeeAnna said:


> Just post your question ONCE, please. You've posted the same question in 3 sub-forums.


Now for my frustration... it drives me crazy (not a far drive, to be sure. :mrgreen when Newbies post the same question on several different Forums. So please...
...Post this question in the appropriate EO/FO forum. 
...Then, contact one of the moderators and ask them to delete all previous threads. To do this, click on "lsg"s name above. She's pretty good about helping new members with problems like this. 
...And lastly, be patient. Not everyone, me for example :mrgreen:, is on every day and it may take some time to get the answer you want.


jenlwhi2 said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this forum so wasn't sure how the posting worked and if they all linked together!
> Ok that is good to know.


No worries. Now, take a deep breath, dear heart, and start over. We'll getcha there. In the mean time, if you haven't already done so, please take a moment to introduce yourself in the Introduction Forum. It's helpful for us to know where you hail from, your level of experience, and any other interesting things about yourself that you would care to share. PS: We love pictures! hint, hint.

HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear your frustration, jenlwhi2! No, it's not too much to ask. We can help.
> 
> Now for my frustration... it drives me crazy (not a far drive, to be sure. :mrgreen when Newbies post the same question on several different Forums. So please...
> ...Post this question in the appropriate EO/FO forum.
> ...


Sorry, I'm in some other forums and you are supposed to post multiples places. I didn't quite understand what you were asking me to do. what is lsg?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 3, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Sorry, I'm in some other forums and you are supposed to post multiples places. I didn't quite understand what you were asking me to do. what is lsg?


No worries. Go to the top of the thread... "lsg" is the person who responded to your question in post #2. Click on her avatar/name to send a PM (Private Message). Only the OP (Original Poster) can make changes to a "Thread", which this is, but you need to ask a moderator to do it. LSG can also move this thread to the appropriate forum for you, which is probably a good idea, since several members joined the discussion while I was typing!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 3, 2017)

The OP can delete her own posts -- she's within the time frame to edit her posts, so she's still able to delete them too. It doesn't need a mod/admin unless the editing period has expired.

The reason why you should ask a given question in only one category in this forum -- If you create duplicate threads, then people end up replying to the same question multiple times. That gets old and annoying. And then the discussions can begin to spill over from one thread to another duplicate thread, and that makes everyone confused. 

I have no idea why it would be proper etiquette to post the same question in multiple sub-categories within any single forum. At least I've never seen this happen in the other forums I belong to. Maybe you're confusing this idea with _cross posting_ as it's done on Facebook? If so, cross posting means to send the same question to multiple _different_ groups, not asking the same question more than one time within any one particular group.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 3, 2017)

The option to delete has recently been removed for most members, so the OP wouldn't be able to delete their own post.

Forum supporters continue to be able to use this feature, which would be why it is still available from your perspective. 



DeeAnna said:


> The OP can delete her own posts -- she's within the time frame to edit her posts, so she's still able to delete them too. It doesn't need a mod/admin unless the editing period has expired.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> The OP can delete her own posts -- she's within the time frame to edit her posts, so she's still able to delete them too. It doesn't need a mod/admin unless the editing period has expired.
> 
> The reason why you should ask a given question in only one category in this forum -- If you create duplicate threads, then people end up replying to the same question multiple times. That gets old and annoying. And then the discussions can begin to spill over from one thread to another duplicate thread, and that makes everyone confused.
> 
> I have no idea why it would be proper etiquette to post the same question in multiple sub-categories within any single forum. At least I've never seen this happen in the other forums I belong to. Maybe you're confusing this idea with _cross posting_ as it's done on Facebook? If so, cross posting means to send the same question to multiple _different_ groups, not asking the same question more than one time within any one particular group.


From what I can tell the others are deleted. At least I can't find them now.
One that I'm on is a pregnancy and baby forum and people post the same question in multiple categories all the time because  different people are members of different categories.  Or people only 'check' certain ones that interest them.I assumed this was the same.
 Sorry.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 3, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> The option to delete has recently been removed for most members, so the OP wouldn't be able to delete their own post....



I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 3, 2017)

Back to the topic at hand, I am a heavy scenter in my soaps and I do use 1oz per pound of oils, so in a 2lb. batch I will use 2oz of lavender eo. I use all the different lavenders from New Directions Aromatics and always get a strong lavender scent. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

This is great! Thanks so much. Im going to try a batch this afternoon using 1 oz ppo and see how it turns out! Maybe I've just been way over thinking this  I've never tried new directions aromatics. Maybe I will give them a try 


jules92207 said:


> Back to the topic at hand, I am a heavy scenter in my soaps and I do use 1oz per pound of oils, so in a 2lb. batch I will use 2oz of lavender eo. I use all the different lavenders from New Directions Aromatics and always get a strong lavender scent.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2017)

I use Camden Grey 40/42 and while it is a lovely smelling 40/42 it still fades after 6 months or so, which is why I do not make huge batches of it. In 60 oz of oils I use 4.3 oz of my lavender. It will hold quite well for about 6 months even wrapped, so I went to adding in some Lavender fragrance oil with it, and it has helped a little bit. I use it at the rate of 2:1  40/42 : fragrance oil. I cannot imagine 10grams of lavender in 4 lbs of soap having any fragrance other than what mine would be in 6 months or so, and by then it will not sell. If my customers cannot smell it they simply do not buy it. So I would rather spend the money and use more rather than waste half a batch or so of soap.


----------



## Millie (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey, lavender soap brought me to the forum too! Welcome!

I also use 1oz ppo. I found the scent a little overpowering at first. In months 3-6 (ish - my memory isn't perfect) it seemed just about right. At 11 months it still smells like lavender, but the scent is pretty feeble. I like strongly scented soaps, so another person might find it scented enough.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Millie said:


> Hey, lavender soap brought me to the forum too! Welcome!
> 
> I also use 1oz ppo. I found the scent a little overpowering at first. In months 3-6 (ish - my memory isn't perfect) it seemed just about right. At 11 months it still smells like lavender, but the scent is pretty feeble. I like strongly scented soaps, so another person might find it scented enough.


That is great to know! I just did a 3 lb loaf with 3 oz eo today. So, we will see how it turns out! From what I'm learning not only do people all like different scents. But, they all like different amounts of scent too. I have 1 bar that I was so disappointed because I can barely smell it (Apple pie fragrance). Even after rebatching it and adding more scent it's so faint that I figured I'd have to give them away. But people have raved over it! So I must just like super strong smells haha I'm trying to keep that in mind and not get things too powerful. Thanks for your kind input


----------



## psfred (Nov 3, 2017)

Sense of smell is as variable as any other sense, so you need to take that into consideration if you are selling soap.  No matte what level of scent you use, someone will want it different, so you have to choose and go.  

I personally seem to have a very keen sense of smell -- with HP soap 0.5 gr ppo of some FO's is too much, even after a month or two.  Less of a problem with CP as scents seem to vanish pretty fast, but some FO's are still too strong (Brambleberry Fierce in particular).  Other people can be completely insensitive to odor compounds and cannot smell them no matter how strong they are.

For retailing soap, you might want to consider two levels of scent, light and heavy -- might suit buyers that would otherwise pass.  Up to you, but if you find it hard to get enough scent in your soaps for you, you may be making soap that causes other's eyes to water!  

Best course of action for selling is probably to get independent opinions for people you trust -- after all, just like making beer for the brew pub, you are making something for other people to buy, and if you want to sell it, you have to make what THEY want.  You can make whatever you want for personal use!

I do find that HP soaps require MUCH less scent most of the time, though.  CP kills the scents, although sometimes they re-appear after a while.  Never a strong as with HP though.  Much easier to make, but as always, it's a compromise.

Peter


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 3, 2017)

Bah. I didn’t want to make lavender. It doesn’t really do much for me, and EVERYONE makes lavender soap... but customers kept asking for it. I give up, I bought a bottle of FO so that I can give customers what they want. I guess this means I need to get patchouli too, that one has been requested too.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2017)

saratk said:


> I make lavender soap and only add about 10 grams of the Brambleberry 40/42 Lavender to 4 ounces of soap.





saratk said:


> No, I use 10 grams of essential oil total for the entire 4 lb. batch of soap, not ppo.



sartak, I'm not sure if you meant 10 g per 4 ounces of soap or per 4 pounds.  They are obviously very different. The latter seems very light to me.

I am a huge lavender fan. Personally, I like to anchor it with a bit of rosemary, at a combined rate of about 5% EO ppo.  That's 25 g EO per 500 grams of oil (not total soap). Most of that is lavender; maybe 1/4 to 1/5 is rosemary. 

I definitely prefer lavender EO over FO.  All of the FOs I've used either smell powdery or otherwise "fake".  But I've also had trouble finding EO's that aren't too herbal.  My favorite source has been discontinued and I will soon be on the prowl again.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 3, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> Bah. I didn’t want to make lavender. It doesn’t really do much for me, and EVERYONE makes lavender soap... but customers kept asking for it. I give up, I bought a bottle of FO so that I can give customers what they want. I guess this means I need to get patchouli too, that one has been requested too.



I love patchouli. Try mixing it with orange.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 3, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I love patchouli. Try mixing it with orange.





Good idea, will try that.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am a huge lavender fan. Personally, I like to anchor it with a bit of rosemary, at a combined rate of about 5% EO ppo.  That's 25 g EO per 500 grams of oil (not total soap). Most of that is lavender; maybe 1/4 to 1/5 is rosemary. 

 Can you clear this up for me. Ok when you say ppo are you talking total soap or just total oils? You mentioned both so im unsure. I'm going by my total soap. That would make quite a difference in how much eo someone put in!



CaraBou said:


> sartak, I'm not sure if you meant 10 g per 4 ounces of soap or per 4 pounds.  They are obviously very different. The latter seems very light to me.
> 
> I am a huge lavender fan. Personally, I like to anchor it with a bit of rosemary, at a combined rate of about 5% EO ppo.  That's 25 g EO per 500 grams of oil (not total soap). Most of that is lavender; maybe 1/4 to 1/5 is rosemary.
> 
> I definitely prefer lavender EO over FO.  All of the FOs I've used either smell powdery or otherwise "fake".  But I've also had trouble finding EO's that aren't too herbal.  My favorite source has been discontinued and I will soon be on the prowl again.


I replied above and tried includuing part of your text and it didn't gray it out so didn't know if u would notice...boy this app is confusing to me! Haha


----------



## lsg (Nov 4, 2017)

Try this blend--2 parts lavender, 1 part rosemary, .5 part cedarwood, .5 part spearmint, .5 part patchouli.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 4, 2017)

lsg said:


> Try this blend--2 parts lavender, 1 part rosemary, .5 part cedarwood, .5 part spearmint, .5 part patchouli.


Sounds like a really yummy soap! Does these other oils not take away from the lavender scent?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 4, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> ...Does these other oils not take away from the lavender scent?


That was my second thought too, jen! My first thought was that it "mind-smells" like a lovely herbal blend! If I were to use it to round out lavender, I think I'd go with this:

1 part (because I don't like working with 1/2 parts LOL) each of cedarwood, spearmint and patchouli
2 parts rosemary
5-10 parts lavender

Here's a lovely floral/lav blend from Soaring Creations:
2 parts lavender + 1 part ylang ylang

My personal fave, that also sells well:
1 part lavender + 1 part anise

EOs tend to fade, but then come back to 'life' once the soap is used. That being said, here are a few tips to "stick" the scent that work for me:

1) Anchor the EO with a base note like Patchouli, Sandalwood, Ylang Ylang, Vetiver, or Litsea Cubeba  - this is the advice I see most often. But if you're going for the beneficial qualities of tea tree, for example, and this isn’t just about “scent”, so maybe a blend of other beneficial EOs? 2 Lavender + 1 Rosemary + 1 Tea Tree?

2) Infuse the EO in some of the oil from the recipe, in an amber glass bottle, and let set an hour or so, or overnight, before soaping. Castor oil works well and added at trace makes for easy release. 

3) I’ve infused EOs in lard well ahead of time and that works great.

4) Add 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon ppo dry ingredient -- I like to use cornstarch, but clay, powdered oatmeal, any powdered ingredient of choice seems to help. 

5) From another soap buddy: For a 5 lb batch, add 2-4 oz EO to 1/4-1/2 ground oatmeal (I use oat flour) in a jar with a tight fitting lid an hour before soaping, or overnight. Add at trace or to the warm oils before adding the lye solution.

6) Add 1%  Oakmoss Absolute (10% dilution) to your blend to add depth and help to extend the life of the scent. 
HTH   :bunny:
​


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Sounds like a really yummy soap! Does these other oils not take away from the lavender scent?



It doesn't smell a lot like lavender, but smells lovely as a blend.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That was my second thought too, jen! My first thought was that it "mind-smells" like a lovely herbal blend! If I were to use it to round out lavender, I think I'd go with this:
> 
> 1 part (because I don't like working with 1/2 parts LOL) each of cedarwood, spearmint and patchouli
> 2 parts rosemary
> ...


Ok wow those are a lot of options to try! I've heard of doing the Infusing and putting the eo in a dry ingredient. Is there one of those that you have tried that works best/easiest?

Didnt mean to already post that question...continuted from above 

Or,do u do all or several of these options(that u mentioned) at once?

Also, why does it HAVE to be Amber glass? Would a regular jar not work? 

Lastly, how do u guys post a small snippet of a reply on here? When I hit reply to someone it includes their whole reply in gray.


----------



## Relle (Nov 5, 2017)

Lastly, how do u guys post a small snippet of a reply on here? When I hit reply to someone it includes their whole reply in gray.[/QUOTE]

Use the post reply button on the left hand side of the page, you are using the quote button on the right hand side.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 5, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Is there one of those that you have tried that works best/easiest?


Learning about top, middle (heart), and base notes to create blends and then adding an anchor like Oakmoss Absolute to "stick" the scent and add depth, is probably the best/easiest way.


jenlwhi2 said:


> Or,do u do all or several of these options(that u mentioned) at once?


I have used them all at once, but rarely. It depends on what I'm making and whether it might need a little extra oomph.


jenlwhi2 said:


> Also, why does it HAVE to be Amber glass? Would a regular jar not work?


It doesn't have to be amber glass. I just assumed everyone has a few of those laying around with nothing better to do. If I make it ahead of time and then plans for making the soap the next day fall thru, at least the EO(s) have a safe environment until I get around to making the soap.


jenlwhi2 said:


> Lastly, how do u guys post a small snippet of a  reply on here? When I hit reply to someone it includes their whole reply  in gray.


The way I do it, I click on the Quote button, then edit to my heart's content within the quote. Then click "Post Reply".


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 5, 2017)

Cut out everything from between the quote boxes (see below for how they look), with the exception of the snippet that you want to reply to ... like this:



jenlwhi2 said:


> Lastly, how do u guys post a small snippet of a  reply on here? When I hit reply to someone it includes their whole reply  in gray.



When you quote, you will see [/QUOTE] at the *end* of the quote, and the  persons id and the post reference number at the start.

For example, your quote above *start*s with


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 6, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Can you clear this up for me. Ok when you say ppo are you talking total soap or just total oils? You mentioned both so im unsure. I'm going by my total soap. That would make quite a difference in how much eo someone put in!



PPO means per pound of oils. But really I should have said PUO (per unit of oils) because it doesn't matter what unit of measure you're using (grams, ounces, whatever), as long as you measure the oils and the fragrance in the same unit. 

To do this, Just multiply whatever percentage of fragrance you want (in my suggestion, 5% or .05) by the amount of oils, and that will give you the amount of fragrance in that same unit of measure. For example, if you are using 500 g of oils for a batch that will ultimately weigh 750 g, multiply 500 g by .05 (5%) -- that equals 25 g of fragrance needed.  If you were measuring that same batch in ounces instead of grams, you'd have 17.64 ounces of oils x .05 (5%) = .88 ounces of fragrance (which is equivalent to 24.9 g) in about 26.5 oz of total soap.  The 750 g or 26.5 oz of total soap is irrelevant to the calculation.

Slightly clearer than mud now?


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 6, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> PPO means per pound of oils. But really I should have said PUO (per unit of oils) because it doesn't matter what unit of measure you're using (grams, ounces, whatever), as long as you measure the oils and the fragrance in the same unit.
> 
> To do this, Just multiply whatever percentage of fragrance you want (in my suggestion, 5% or .05) by the amount of oils, and that will give you the amount of fragrance in that same unit of measure. For example, if you are using 500 g of oils for a batch that will ultimately weigh 750 g, multiply 500 g by .05 (5%) -- that equals 25 g of fragrance needed.  If you were measuring that same batch in ounces instead of grams, you'd have 17.64 ounces of oils x .05 (5%) = .88 ounces of fragrance (which is equivalent to 24.9 g) in about 26.5 oz of total soap.  The 750 g or 26.5 oz of total soap is irrelevant to the calculation.
> 
> Slightly clearer than mud now?


Ahh... yea, ya know what? I've been reading 'per pound of OILS' but my silly brain has been converting that to 'per pound of SOAP' this whole time. TLThat will change even further my amount of eos  I've been using. Boy I feel silly. :/ thanks for clearing that up and I'm anxious to give these formulas a new attempt!



Zany_in_CO said:


> Learning about top, middle (heart), and base notes to create blends and then adding an anchor like Oakmoss Absolute to "stick" the scent and add depth, is probably the best/easiest way.
> 
> Ok , I'd never heard of the oakmoss absolute. What is so special about it? Is it just a really great anchor oil?
> 
> ...



I'm giving this a try...we will see what happens. 



jenlwhi2 said:


> I'm giving this a try...we will see what happens.


Ok thats strange...it included  my other comments above. Goodness!  :/



Zany_in_CO said:


> Learning about top, middle (heart), and base notes to create blends and then adding an anchor like Oakmoss Absolute to "stick" the scent and add depth, is probably the best/easiest way.
> ".



Im posting this here in case u didn't see my other comment about this...
I had never heard about oakmoss absolute. What's so special about it specifically? Also, how much of it do u add in relation to your other eo?

Also, do u find the corn starch makes the soap feel gritty at all? 
A lot of my people like exfoliants but some just want a smooth bar without anything else added.


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2017)

I use clay as a fixative instead of cornstarch.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 6, 2017)

lsg said:


> I use clay as a fixative instead of cornstarch.


What kind do u use?


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2017)

I use white bentonite or kaolin Clay for uncolored soap and French green clay if I want a muted green color in my soap.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 6, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Slightly clearer than mud now?


 
Now I'm wondering if my batch from the other day needs to be rebatched? I used 3 oz lavender eo in 3 lbs SOAP but that would have only been about 2 lbs of oils. So I guess i used way too much...


----------

